# looking for Chopin recordings



## BurningDesire

I own Maurizio Pollini's recordings of the Polonaises and the Etudes on DG, but I really want very good recordings of other Chopin pieces, specifically the Nocturnes, Preludes, and Mazurkas. I want recordings that are beautifully recorded, and beautifully performed. I by far prefer a higher-fidelity performance, no offense to great old performances, I just don't want to feel like I'm hearing Chopin through a tin can. Any help would be vastly appreciated ^_^


----------



## powerbooks

Well, you can be quite safe to go Rubinstein route which is available at quite attractive price. Even it is old, the sound is very good from RCA's golden age.

For "higher-fidelity", I quite like Garrick Ohlsson's complete Chopin works, also available at decent price.

http://www.amazon.com/Rubinstein-Pl...=1342490998&sr=8-3&keywords=rubinstein+chopin

http://www.amazon.com/Chopin-Comple...qid=1342491080&sr=1-1&keywords=ohlsson+chopin

Note: The second set can be purchased at less than $65 at Berkshire.


----------



## Vaneyes

Nocturnes - Barenboim (DG)
Preludes - Argerich (DG)
Mazurkas - Michelangeli (DG)


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

For the Nocturnes:










or:










Preludes:


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The Mazurkas:










or


----------



## bigshot

Seconding Rubinstein. I'm listening to the complete Rubinstein box and it's revelation after revelation. The video from Russia around 1961 is superhuman. I've ever seen anything like it.


----------



## Jared

I would rarely go for a complete edition, but DG's 2010 anniversary boxset was so raved about for its uniform strength of interpretations and reasonable price, that I do feel it is worth a mention here:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Chopin-Comp...=sr_1_2?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1342555148&sr=1-2


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Concerti: Dang Thai Son and the Orchestra of the 18th Century conducted by Franz Brüggen.


----------



## powerbooks

I was so drew into Dang Thai Son that I purchased his complete Nocturnes and Precludes. Unfortunately, the wooden mechanical approach completely bored me to death!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

powerbooks said:


> I was so drew into Dang Thai Son that I purchased his complete Nocturnes and Precludes. Unfortunately, the wooden mechanical approach completely bored me to death!


The concerti are brilliant though. Even if they are crap pieces of music, they are played beautifully.


----------



## kv466

Excellent suggestions so far,...especially from St.Luke...I also recommend you get yourself the Earl Wild complete etudes as well; if you're ready to hear them better than ever, that is.


----------



## BurningDesire

I love Rubenstein's playing, but I really would love something with higher fidelity. Any more recent recordings that are played as well, but the recording equipment doesn't hinder the sound? I can't find anywhere to listen to the Earl Wild Nocturnes (its not cheap enough for me to risk buying it without hearing it first), can anybody point me to where I can sample it before I pay for it?


----------



## bigshot

Rubinstein was recorded on the Living Stereo label. Sound quality doesn't get much better than that.

On a related note, I got this DVD a couple of weeks ago and it totally blew me away. This is the most amazing classical concert video I've ever seen. Superhuman.

http://www.amazon.com/Classic-Archive-Rubinstein-Legendary-Recital/dp/B001IMFHVG/


----------



## TrazomGangflow

You'll never loose with Rubinstein. I personally like Vladimir Ashkenazy's Chopin recordings as well.


----------



## Dongiovanni

My favourites in Chopin recordings:

Ballades: Kissin (!!), Zimmerman
Etudes: Louis Lortie, Perahia, Berezovsky
Nocturnes: I really don't have any favourite. There is Pires, Ashkenazy. The Pires recording is superb in the quality of the pianosound. But somehow her interpretation does not always appeal to me. 

Preludes: Kissin, Ashkenazy. 

Last year I heard Yundi Li play some nocturnes live in an all Chopin recital, enjoyed it very much. He is a very intersting pianist. He is recording Chopin repertoire. Google it. I haven't heard any of his recordings yet. I should, judging on his recital. Btw, he won the Chopin competition 2000.

Generally speaking, Kissin is a superb interpreter of Chopin. His ballades is the best modern Chopin recording in my opinion. He also has some other Chopin ablums with mazurka's and sonata 3.


----------



## bigshot

If you haven't found Nocturnes that connect with you yet, try Rubinstein, Don. That's his best stuff.


----------



## Ukko

_@Bigshot_ Is right about the RCA Rubinstein sound - your sample may be the problem. I recommend him for excellent 'central' performances of Chopin. For a non-central (dark) performance of the nocturnes, Weissenberg. For full-blown virtuoso performances of any Chopin - or anything else - Wild (he was not known for restrained enthusiasm).


----------



## Rinaldino

I have never personally listened to it, but a friend I trust told me wonders about Freire's Nocturnes. It's a recent performance, so I'm quite confident on the quality of sound. You can find something on YT. (For Chopin in general I would recommend Lipatti, but he is indeed bad recorded... _quel dommage!_).


----------



## Dongiovanni

bigshot said:


> If you haven't found Nocturnes that connect with you yet, try Rubinstein, Don. That's his best stuff.


Ok, I'll give it a try !


----------



## Lenfer

As usual *St. Luke* is spot on with his recommendations, I would also add these.

















My second image has the *Sokolov* CD mentioned above but it also contains a recording by *Janusz Olejniczak* which I will post below.








​It's cheaper to buy the box set with both recordings. 

Finally...








You really should get the *Rubinstein* Nocturnes and his Mazurkas recording.


----------

